# moth



## Samjpikey (9 Aug 2013)

I found this outside work yesterday morning and I thought I should share it ,


----------



## dw1305 (9 Aug 2013)

Hi all,
I can do this one, it is a "Jersey Tiger" <Jersey Tiger  Euplagia quadripunctaria - UKMoths>. I remember the first one I ever saw was on a _Buddleia_ bush at Stoke Gabriel (just. West of Paignton), you can't tell from the photo, but it is a large butterfly sized moth and I stared at it for about 10 minutes on the grounds that it must be a tropical immigrant or escape from a Butterfly house.

Now they've spread from S. Devon to London, most of the S. coast, Bristol etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom (9 Aug 2013)

Damn, this is one of the only moths I can do except for boring old Antler moths and the terribly obvious Burnets and Darrel beat me to it!


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Aug 2013)

Wanna try this one? 



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Samjpikey (9 Aug 2013)

Dusky thorn ????

Apparently they can look yellow like this under artificial light , but more browny in natural light . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Aug 2013)

I think you may be right there I don't know anything about moths. Spent a good couple hours looking today but there are thousands!! 

This was under fluorescent light too so maybe why its so yellow

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Samjpikey (9 Aug 2013)

Well I've read that this year there has been an increase in butterflies , 
After the last few years being a big decline .
I don't know if you've noticed but take a look around tomorrow and you will be pleasantly surprised  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 Aug 2013)

I have noticed I've had loads in my garden

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sparkyweasel (10 Aug 2013)

I love moths, and insects generally. Does any-one know what this one is? They love my lillies, guzzle the nectar.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Aug 2013)

Hi all,
Thorns are a bit tricky, but that one is definitely a male Canary-shouldered Thorn (_Ennomos alniaria_) <Canary-shouldered Thorn  Ennomos alniaria - UKMoths>. "Sparkweasel"'s moth is a summer migrant to the UK, a "Silver Y" (_Autographa gamma_): Silver Y  Autographa gamma - UKMoths.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Samjpikey (11 Aug 2013)

Funny .... My wife found this moth today in a sealed pack of grapes from sainsburys  , they said grown in Egypt so whether they get packaged there I don't know !!


----------



## sparkyweasel (12 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the ID, Darrel.


----------



## Daniel (10 Dec 2013)

I found this beauty this summer in the South of France. It was huge, approx 20-25cm across. It's an Atlas moth that usually resides from Southeast Asia so I have a sneaky suspicion it must of escaped from a butterfly house that I know is fairly near by. Can't imagine it will survive the winter.


----------



## Lindy (13 Dec 2013)

Stunning..


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Dec 2013)

Hey guys,
Nice pic of that atlas Dan 

We found this on the floor outside our workshop, unfortunately dead, but I've been looking to see what it is. Haven't found a name for it as yet, any ideas?

Phone camera (sorry!)

















Cheers,
N


----------



## sa80mark (13 Dec 2013)

Garden tiger moth I think ?

Arctia cuja


----------

